# [By Demand] March 2009



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont just request, demand.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

There are several of them on the net, but one on PRINTED PAPER would be helpful for several newbies on dialup/without printers - An Idiots Guide to installing Ubuntu/Mandriva/Mint/Fedora could be put up in a handful of pages to help newbies dualboot distros with windows. Also include partitioning instructions.

And give Windows 7 DVD if its not already there in February Disc. A review and tutorial and advisory would be MOST welcome.

A netbook shootout would be unique and cool. But for a change, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE consider minimum market price inclusive of tax and warranty and use * {Performance+Features} vs COST* ratio as the final indicator when it comes to giving digit gold/silver awards. EEE PC 1000H beats Acer Aspire One in battery life, screen resolution and build, but is DEFINITELY not worth the money as much as Aspire One is worth its money, just for an example.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 19, 2009)

KDE 4.2 Live CD


----------



## ayyankirajesh (Jan 19, 2009)

Windows 7 beta


----------



## skippednote (Jan 19, 2009)

Wats in feb mag


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 22, 2009)

demanding photoshop cs5  

we want this in feb


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2009)

^
anything else, Sir?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

include ::
.net 3.5 SDK please^360 and demand^3600
Windows Mobile 6.1 SDK
There are many ebooks which are licenced under Commons Licence and GPL.
Provide them...

Distro ------> OpenSuse 11.1 or Fedora 10 (DVD)


----------



## nitinm (Jan 24, 2009)

ok here is my small list
1) Bring back digit archive
2) in fast track i want .Net fundamentals and advance
3) if not the above, then include SQL book
4) bring back the small games

this is it for now


----------



## Dark Core (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are my demands
1. Please provide e-book as a regular one in the DVD and give us various topics under it 
2. Adobe Photoshop Elements 7
3. Microsoft System Management Server
4. Windows 7 Beta (Very Very Important)
5. Please provide some technology videos (again pls make this also regular, do u remember u gave blender tutorials, Introduction to Joomla, give some thing like that)

That's it for now and will post later


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

Dreamweaver CS4
Comodo Internet Security (64-bit) 3.8.61948.459 Beta


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2009)

Which distros do you want? We have already given the latest releases of Open SUSE (DVD ISO) and Fedora. Was thinking of Slackware 12.2... does anyone still want the new Sabayon release? Or anything else?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Slackware ? 

WHO do you think would be able to use that in the target audience ?
What next ? Bring in Gentoo, CRUX and Linux From Scratch into the Discs.

Don't scare the readers. 

Digit is for guys like Ram Mohmmad Singh Joseph, not for linux geeks. Thats what I heard till yesterday.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't I said KDE 4.2 Live CD  You can include upcoming Pardus 2008.2


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Which distros do you want? We have already given the latest releases of Open SUSE (DVD ISO) and Fedora. Was thinking of Slackware 12.2... does anyone still want the new Sabayon release? Or anything else?


Can you give FreeBSD 7.1?
If not give Sabayon.

Also give Parted Magic. It's only 75MB and would be useful for Windows users as well.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 27, 2009)

*
I Demand latest Ubuntu n Archlinux*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ubuntu already given.

archlinux - if you can't download it, most propably you can't use it because it gets frequent, often weekly updates. Stick to SIMPLYMepis if you want a distro which is fit for dialup users.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 27, 2009)

windows 7 beta    +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 27, 2009)

sabayon 4 please..
u said u r giving it on feb issue..
but it is ok as u ve given SUSE     &  fedora..


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya. Windows 7 public beta would be great thing if digit guys somehow manage to add it.

For Linux Distro I want :

Sabayon, 64 Studio, Foresight, Scientific Linux


----------



## raghuraj1menon (Jan 28, 2009)

How about reducing the price??... I just can't buy the mag at 150 bucks.....


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Slackware ?
> 
> WHO do you think would be able to use that in the target audience ?
> What next ? Bring in Gentoo, CRUX and Linux From Scratch into the Discs.
> ...



dude...why do you under estimate others?


----------



## devtcher5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your Updates doesn't works for antiviruses specially for AVG


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> dude...why do you under estimate others?



I just said that slackware might be a bit too harsh as a first distro for most average readers. But yeah, most ppl say that installing and using it can really TEACH you linux and mastering it would mean mastering all distros. But I feel doing it is like learning all advanced functions of MS Excel. Doable, but not something simple.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

*Windows Automated Installation Kit - Please do add this
Dreamweaver CS4*

Comodo Internet Security (32-bit) 3.8.61948.459 Beta
Comodo Internet Security (64-bit) 3.8.61948.459 Beta
Google Chrome 2.0.158.0 Full Installer
Win7codecs 1.0 Beta
VirtualBox for Windows 64-bit AMD Processors 2.1.2
Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.20.0121
Automize for Windows 8.16
Automize for Linux 8.16
Automize for Mac OS 8.16
LimeWire for Windows 5.0.9 Beta
Microsoft Dot Net Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 Full Installer
ClrMamePro 3.122b
Super Utilities Professional 9.4
FastStone Image Viewer 3.7
R-Studio 4.6 Build 127535

ICopyDVDs2 Standard Edition 5.0.5.13
PULPceiver iTV 0.2.3
SysTrayX 4.00.135 Beta
SolSuite 2009 9.0
Dooble 0.04a
RasterVect 14.3
Ad-Aware Anniversary Edition 8.0.0.0
phpMyAdmin 3.1.2
Revo Uninstaller 1.80
AnyDVD HD 6.5.1.9 Beta
BDV Notepad 5.2
RemoveIT Pro v4
WildBit Viewer 5.3
Xilisoft DVD Audio Ripper 5.0.47.0116
iDeaS 1.0.2.8


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2009)

Gparted
Clonezilla
SystemRescueCD


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 30, 2009)

NO to Gparted , better option is Parted Magic which has ext4 support as of now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2009)

The Ubuntu Guide: *www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ which is freely available.

Though you guys have to ask the Author Keir Thomas for permission.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

^^There are several hundreds of free GFDL'ed ebooks available to learn linux. I think Digit can make a compilation of them and give in DVD.

But yeah, I strongly feel that it would be much much more benificial to have hard copies. These local street pirates make illegal copies of Harry Potter books and sell them for Rs. 40, but nobody is ready to make legal copies of UbuntuGuide and sell for Rs. 80.


----------



## confused!! (Jan 30, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There are several of them on the net, but one on PRINTED PAPER would be helpful for several newbies on dialup/without printers - An Idiots Guide to installing Ubuntu/Mandriva/Mint/Fedora could be put up in a handful of pages to help newbies dualboot distros with windows. Also include partitioning instructions.



Mereko yehich chahiye

I am quite a n00b in linux but I really want to use it


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Mereko yehich chahiye
> 
> I am quite a n00b in linux but I really want to use it



Me too..........


----------



## Goku DBZ (Feb 1, 2009)

*KGB archiver*
*SCREEN2EXE*
*A free IP Address hiding Software*
More *Software* in *Essentials* Section
Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Windows XP and Vista
*BlueVoda Website Builder
BlueJ
**Game-Maker*
*More Games*
_Dragon Ball Z demo and free games
Little Fighter 2 Dragon Ball Z mod_
*Digit Archive 2.0*
_*More Mods*_


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 1, 2009)

Latest version of Urban Terror *in a WORKING DVD* (unlike the Dec 2008 one).


----------



## punkdeepu (Feb 1, 2009)

my demand is the "dfreeze" the disk management tool i want this software and pls give some information hw 2 use it!!!!

pls give da link for dfreeze-- disk management tool and any more links for a handybook so dat i can figure it how it works out!!!!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 2, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> sabayon 4 please..
> u said u r giving it on feb issue..



Need Sabayon 4? Why wait for March, when you can get it in Feb itself. 
Linux For You is giving Sabayon 4 and OpenSUSE 11.1 DVDs with the Feb Anniversary issue.


----------



## piyushp_20 (Feb 2, 2009)

First of all *Windows 7 (A must in march issue)*

Ubuntu 8.10 (64-bit)
OpenSUSE 11.1 (64-bit)

and why dont u guys keep a small section in ur DVD's (50-100 MB) for 64-bit applications....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2009)

KNOPPIX 6.0 With LXDE, ADRIANE and COMPIZ FUSION. Live CD.

AWESSOME!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 3, 2009)

Win 7
System Rescue CD


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2009)

*3ds Max 2009 11.0 Trial*


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 3, 2009)

1)Linux Mint 
2)Burnout Game PC demo.
3)Call of Duty(World at War Demo)
  And all the Latest Drivers and updates.

   And please include Acronis True Image 10 which is now Free.
   Please include any India related movie in free movie section.
  thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

Can you please give me the link ? I want to download the Acronis True Image 10.

I thought it's comes with seagate disk wizard for free but I don't know if it's available
for free as a stand alone version.


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Feb 4, 2009)

Microsoft Device Emulator with Windows Mobile 6.1 image (English only)

Burnout Paradise PC Demo (as soon as it releases)
FEAR 2 Demo
Sims 3 Demo (as soon as it releases)
Left 4 Dead Demo (if there's one)
Call of Duty: World at War Demo (if there's one)
NFS Undercover demo (if there's one)
Virtua Tennis 3 Demo (can't forgive you for fooling us with Virtua Tennis 1 Demo, saying it was of Virtua Tennis 3)


----------



## vagish (Feb 4, 2009)

Slackware Linux DVD 12.2 bootable


----------



## sumigizlov (Feb 4, 2009)

here are my demands
windows 7 beta 
visual studio 2008 enterprise trial
adobe reader 9
KNOPPIX 6.0 
limewire latest version
DAP 9
call of duty
Nitro PDF trial
video tutorials for learning .net,J2EE


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> And please include Acronis True Image 10 which is now Free.





topgear said:


> Can you please give me the link ? I want to download the Acronis True Image 10.
> 
> I thought it's comes with seagate disk wizard for free but I don't know if it's available
> for free as a stand alone version.



Who told you that Acronis True Image is Free?


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> *Who told you that Acronis True Image is Free?*



Have not you read the post of freshseasons



freshseasons said:


> 1)Linux Mint
> 2)Burnout Game PC demo.
> 3)Call of Duty(World at War Demo)
> And all the Latest Drivers and updates.
> ...



He posted in here that it's free


----------



## Goku DBZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Goku DBZ - me said:


> *KGB archiver*
> *SCREEN2EXE*
> *A free IP Address hiding Software*
> More *Software* in *Essentials* Section
> ...



*KGB archiver*
*SCREEN2EXE*
*A free IP Address hiding Software*
More *Software* in *Essentials* Section
Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Windows XP and Vista
*BlueVoda Website Builder
BlueJ
**Game-Maker*
*More Games*
_Dragon Ball Z demo and free games
Little Fighter 2 Dragon Ball Z mod_
*Digit Archive 2.0*
_*More Mods*_


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Feb 5, 2009)

please provide mythwar 2 mmorpg.please really need it .was playing mythwar 1 but it was recently shut down .please give the setup.

some oblivion mods.pleeeeease.
i have a dial up so cannot download them.
thank you


----------



## korak (Feb 6, 2009)

counter strike 1.6 maps


----------



## devtcher5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Provide computer hardware price list
Include a new column for the biginners to get 
right prices


----------



## devtcher5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Plz provide hardware prices in new column so the biginners fill easy to purchase them


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't provide Pardus it has bad drivers and didn't boor sometimes..Or wait till 14th Debian will release its new version..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah man, give Debian.

You can REALLY use the DVD space then. Debian occupies a Dual Layer Blu Ray DVD  

But if you include only one a single architecture, it will do. I suggest 32bit.


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Feb 7, 2009)

+1 for Digit archive. DVDs are useless after 2 months without it

@Goku DBZ  - Which DBZ game demo do you want. There's none for PC


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

Stop demanding now. Coz the Last date of demand for March is 5th feb as far as I know.


----------



## binilmb (Feb 8, 2009)

yaa, me toooooooooooooo.....................



topgear said:


> *3ds Max 2009 11.0 Trial*


yaa, that's good


----------



## vagish (Feb 9, 2009)

"Linux Mint Bootable"


----------



## socrates (Feb 9, 2009)

Would like the .Net Framework 3.5 cumulative SP1 (KB951847) for XP & for Vista


----------



## coolpul (Feb 10, 2009)

Windows Vista will be great


----------



## fordac (Feb 11, 2009)

Please add any visualFX software (freeware if any) and its basic tutorials. Also any game designing softwares along with tutors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 11, 2009)

Some good freeware apps for qvga Windows Mobile phones


----------



## shayanthebest (Feb 14, 2009)

Please include urban terror 4.1 in you next digit DVD and maps too if you can.
Please include wolfenstein enemy territory maps too.
Thanking you
One of your biggest fans
Shayan


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, Anorion is like a 'jeanie' of digit forum, grants everything. Hehehe...


----------

